# UP's One Picture a Day Thread!



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

*UP's Picture Thread!*

I have visited most of Pakistan and photographed it all this summer and I have made frequent visits to New England in the states. I will use this thread to showcase some of my photos and provide a story behind them.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

*This photo was taken at Astore, it is located right below Deosai Plains where the Kargil Conflict occured. I took this coming from Deosai Plains and we were forced to cool the engine as the road was steep and unpaved. It is quite remote and PTDC the only hotel in the area does not have proper facilities because of mismanagement and new construction. Slowly, this area will be developed because of the new PTDC. The locals sometimes come up to the yard in front of the PTDC to dance.*


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Let him start a thread regarding his travels and you start a thread regarding the Pakistani/Indian conflict. It'll be interesting for others to read both sides response. Nice mountain scenery. ^^


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

Please, ignore all bait posted by certain trouble forumers.


----------



## IU (Apr 8, 2006)

Just helping out!  and elaborating on your description. Some History is also vital for describing a place.


----------



## gothicform (Jul 25, 2002)

look you fucking twonk, you post again here and waste my time in moderating i will just ban you. i have better things to do than wipe up your shit. now **** off.


----------



## IU (Apr 8, 2006)

:bow:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Keep posting mountain sceneries in your country. I love nature!!


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

jbkayaker12 said:


> Keep posting mountain sceneries in your country. I love nature!!


Do not worry!

2,000 pics from where that came from!:banana:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Perhaps you should do more than 1 picture/day, hehehe! I do the same where I am from, I've got lots of pictures. It's great when you are out there enjoying nature and at the same time taking pictures.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

jbkayaker12 said:


> Perhaps you should do more than 1 picture/day, hehehe! I do the same where I am from, I've got lots of pictures. It's great when you are out there enjoying nature and at the same time taking pictures.


Yeah, now that you mention it!

It would take me more than 5 years posting them all:lol:


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

*This photo was taken just outside Hunza, it is located in Pakistan's Northern Areas. The huge black rock is actually a glacier and that is where this water is coming from so just imagine the true size of that thing.*


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

gothicform said:


> look you fucking twonk, you post again here and waste my time in moderating i will just ban you. i have better things to do than wipe up your shit. now **** off.


:blahblah: :wtf: 

ok anyways, nice pictures, i enjoyes reading your commentaries!


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^^Nice, we have something similar in Northern Nevada, Great Basin National Park but sadly it is around 5 hours away from where I reside so going there just for a weekend is out of the question but doable. I have some pictures but are film prints.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

*This photo was taken outside of Chilas, they will soon building a dam here to prevent desertification of Pakistan. This area is extremely warm because of the rocks that absorb the heat from the sun. There is equipment on the ground in this area for work on the dam. They will have to make the KKH road up higher because of the dam and it is expected to cost more than the dam itself!hno:*


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

*Welcome to Sust! The dryport of Sino-Pak trade! 90KM from the border...*
*The actual town is like a communist slum but the amount of trade that occurs at this dryport is just crazy! The location is also amazing and I hope that it is developed soon as many Chinese tourists come into this area and stay at the PTDC.*


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

jbkayaker12 said:


> ^^^^Nice, we have something similar in Northern Nevada, Great Basin National Park but sadly it is around 5 hours away from where I reside so going there just for a weekend is out of the question but doable. I have some pictures but are film prints.


yeah i noticed a whole lot of state parks in nevada. hoping to go up north to see what the scenery has to offer. i've been planning to go there with my family sometime:cheers:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

^^^ Great Basin is definitely nice and I've heard Lake Tahoe is also worth checking out in Northern Nevada.


----------



## UnitedPakistan (Jun 12, 2004)

The photo was taken while coming down the Lowari Pass and it took us about an hour getting down from this area.


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ Great pic. Looks like a combination of Nature & Art.


----------

